# Capacitor Testers



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

What do you use for testing caps?
Do you prefer a stand-alone cap tester or an all-in-one multimeter with cap test function?

I have an Amrad digital dual-cap tester, which I think is pretty neat, since it's the only dual-cap tester I've ever seen, as well as an older Supco model and a Fluke multimeter with cap test function.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I use my Fieldpiece multimeter.


----------



## MorePower7701 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a Fluke 116 multimeter


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Ya' know I surf the net looking for different brands of meters that have all the HVAC functions of a Fluke 116. I have found that all the brands I have come across vary in price but all have a cap tester function.

I have two Ideal meters, one a class II that is compact and cost $30 and a classIII that cost $50. The cap testers on all of them are all accurate as the hundred dollar meters.

I don't see any need for a dedicated cap tester cause all the multi meters come with them these days and there is no deficiency in accuracy from one to the next.


----------



## aintitfun (Jan 7, 2010)

Agreed. I do have a dedicated cap tester that I bought a long time ago, it still rides around on the truck just in case.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

aintitfun said:


> Agreed. I do have a dedicated cap tester that I bought a long time ago, it still rides around on the truck just in case.



Welcome Aintitfun.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

You guys and you new fangled tools. :laughing:

Not sure if the picture is showing up. I could not see it untill I logged in again. Anyone see it? Maybe I need to resize it.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Can't read the scale.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I will have to take a clear pic when I get back to the shop.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Nice piece. i am a sucker for test equipment over 30 years old.
Hell, the wood box it comes in is a work of art and craftsmanship.

Old timers will remember the the day we first started out if you had an instrument like that you were branded a nerd. That was because we could not afford them back then. lol.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Box closed with a old Baso T-couple tester.







http://www.hvacsite.com/members/johnh1-54/albums/stuff/69-stuff-001.jpg


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Can't read the scale.


Maybe the scale can be seen in this pic


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

JohnH1 said:


> Maybe the scale can be seen in this pic


Cool. But it would never survive in the truck!!!

I dig old tools to the max.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JackClay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re :*

Hello,

I am using ESR meter for checking capacitor. Vincin's method will work with sufficiently large capacitor values. (Especially if one uses an analog meter.)


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

ESR meter for capacitor , too.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 19, 2018)

Please tell me the pasadena appliance repair . Broke a refrigerator from all. I know only one site is what((


----------



## Thatguy (Feb 19, 2020)

andreeakamaras said:


> ESR meter for capacitor , too.




What one are you guys using? The one I have is only good for checking electrolytic capacitors on circuit boards. It would never measure a motor cap (or at least it didn’t when I tried). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slccarpet001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ive been using Fluke 116 multimeter. That would be great.


____
Joel - Salt Lake City carpet cleaning


----------



## Thatguy (Feb 19, 2020)

I use a fluke 16 if checking the capacitor powered off and out of circuit. I would use a fluke 116 but my tools are not that new. 

If the equipment can’t be shut down then I use my Fluke 322. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanfordconcrete001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Fluke 116 multimeter is the best for me.


____
Nathan - concrete contractors Sanford FL


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Capacitor Bank is a combination of numerous capacitors of similar rating that are joined in parallel or series with one another to collect electrical energy. The resulting bank is then used to counteract or correct a power factor lag or phase shift in an AC power supply. 

They can also be utilized in a DC power supply to step up the total amount of stored energy or to step up the ripple current capacity of the power supply.

Capacitor banks are generally used to 

Power Factor Correction
Reactive Power Compensation


----------

